# fantasy and reality



## TL Rese (Feb 4, 2012)

not sure if this has been discussed before, but i came across this article on black gate magazine yesterday, and thought it was interesting.  essentially (for those too lazy to click on the link), it asks if it's possible for fantasy to "escape" reality.

i've written a (rather bad) essay examining fantasy's relationship with reality, and was wondering what other people thought about the issue.  what exactly Is the relationship between fantasy and reality?  and what makes "good" fantasy?  does "good" fantasy somehow reflect and/or illuminate aspects of our own reality?  or does "good" fantasy help us to escape?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 4, 2012)

What really frustrates me about fantasy is it's lack of realism.

There's nothing wrong with writing fantastical elements - that's been a mainstay of writing for thousands of years. The problem is that originally the fantastical elements worked in terms of allegory and metaphor - they explained the unexplainable.

Tolkien referenced ancient European myths - these were stories that explained something of the world to those people at that time. I think a lot of Tolkien-inspired authors have missed that point entirely, and by emulating his model, instead explained their own worlds only in reference to Tolkien.

There's room for fun, there's room for light fantasy. But surely there should be room for taking on board more realism as a frame of reference. After all, the best stories try to relate meaning to life and death. But how can a fantasy story do that if it doesn't even try to be real to any degree?


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree with Brian's comments and here's some of my own:

I don't think a writer can completely dissociate himself(or herself) from the influences of their environment - everything we write and think (including how we are taught to write and think) are culminations of our existence in the _real _world - and for that reason, no, I don't think it's possible for fantasy to completely escape reality. 

For me, the best fantasy usually has something deep within itself that makes it worth reading (and it's usually not the fantasy element but the human element that makes it truly worth reading). 

I think the Thomas Covenant Chronicles is a good example. It's not the fantasy world that makes this such a good read, it's the frustrating and conradictory nature of his humanity that makes this worthwhile. Fantasy becomes allegory and metaphor. Leprosy rotting his body in the real world becomes Despite rotting The Land  in the fantasy -  but what it's really about is simply a man trying to survive in the worst of circumstances.

The worst kind of fantasy is that filled with stereotypical characters going on the usual quest  with not a lot more going on between the ears. 

I like fantasy  that speaks to me  - something that makes me think about the issues explored within the tale.


----------



## TL Rese (Feb 5, 2012)

yea, i pretty much agree.  i'm not a big fan of derivative tolkien stuff - what tolkien did was great, but those who're just closely copying him aren't contributing much originality.

i like fantasy that has some meaningful connection to the real.  i have to agree with mieville in the article (did anyone actually read it?) in that it's impossible for fantasy to completely escape from reality.  but whenever i say something like this, i get people telling me things like how they read fantasy because it's Not real, "if you want fantasy to be real, then why not just read realist fiction?"

i guess it's about getting the "right" combination of "real" and "unreal".


----------



## James Coote (Feb 7, 2012)

Blackgate said:
			
		

> For example, should quasi-medieval fantasy settings be criticized for  not conforming to the tech level and cultural norms of Northern Europe  circa 1350?



The culture would probably be so far removed that a modern audience wouldn't get it?

Trying to create a unique culture for your world, to escape the current one your in, I'm sure it's possible. But I wonder, how many people have deep experience or understanding of more than one culture to draw on?


----------



## TL Rese (Feb 11, 2012)

James Coote said:


> The culture would probably be so far removed that a modern audience wouldn't get it?
> 
> Trying to create a unique culture for your world, to escape the current one your in, I'm sure it's possible. But I wonder, how many people have deep experience or understanding of more than one culture to draw on?


 
oh yea, there was some discussion on the black gate website regarding that quote.  personally, even if it's medieval fantasy, i don't think it has to conform to the realities of medieval europe - it is fantasy, after all.  if you want a realistic medieval story, then why not just go for historical fiction?

i think fantasy has to contain Some elements that we're familiar with - like you said, otherwise,  the "audience wouldn't get it".  and the stranger stuff has to be somehow explained in familiar terms so the reader understands.

as for culture, i suppose if the author's really inventive, s/he could create a world that's very different from her own real background - living abroad and travelling might also help expose said author to difference and maybe spark some inspiration.  i kno it helps me when it comes to worldbuilding.


----------

